# 357. Magnum



## gentleman4561

I am going to get a 357. magnum please help me decided between a s&w, Taurus or a Ruger. thanks


----------



## mrmcgee

Why not go to a range and shoot all three and then decide. We have a couple places around here that let's you shoot any of their used guns for a $5.00 fee.

3 guns
X 5 dollars
_________________
= 15 dollars

Ending up with a gun you like and not one you don't

PRICELESS!!!!!! :lol:

I should work for Mastercard!!


----------



## darkgael

Gent: The "shooting the guns before you buy idea" is a good one, if you can find a place to do it.
All three manufacturers have their devoted supporters. 
It would be hard to go wrong with a S&W; I have had the opportunity to use quite a number of Smiths over the years; they are fine firearms. They are also the priciest of the three brands. S&W, as far as memory serves this A.M., makes only double action firearms. I own a S&W, though not in .357.
I am partial to Rugers. I own three - a .44 Blackhawk and a .45 Colt Vaquero and a .22 mk.II. The .44 and .45 are single action pistols. I'd buy another in a heartbeat. My son owns a Ruger snub nose SP101 in .357. I have fired that. It was quite controllable. He has had it for years and is very satisfied.
The Taurus models are clones of the S&W series. I have just acquired a Model 85. I am very satisfied with it. It has proven quite accurate. There are critics of this line of pistols. I'm not one of them. The guns work; the ones that I have fired are accurate. They are affordable. Most models are, as the Smiths, double action. Taurus does make one single action .357.
Pete


----------



## gentleman4561

Thanks you guys. I have gone to the range but they only have s&w to shoot i will probably go with the S&W but i am still not sure. Also is their a quality difference, will one brand last longer?


----------



## Sasha and Abby

You probably will not ever fire enough rounds to wear any of them out. That being said, look at the S&W 586... I have two of them and they are great on hogs.


----------



## PAshooter

Gent, I recently couldn't decide on a .357 myself. Ended up buying the Taurus 608 in Dec '07. On my 4th shot fired on the new gun. the barrel exploded off the frame and ended up 20 yards down range. Pretty startling and dangerous, but I guess stuff happens. Stupidly, I took bad advice and dealt directly with Taurus. Over a month later they haven't even looked at the gun yet and told me it will be several weeks before they will. This is a brand new gun! Unfortunately, this will be my last Taurus. When they send me my replacement, I'll sell it and buy from S&W or Ruger. Live and Learn! Good luck with your decision.


----------



## darkgael

PAShooter: That could not have been fun. I have heard much the same about Taurus customer service. Fortunately, I have not had to deal with them.
A similar thing happened to me with a Springfield Armory 1911 - the slide sheared off right in front of the frame like it had been cut (improper heat treatment). But... they took it back, replaced it and had it back to me in less than two weeks. 
Pete


----------



## PAshooter

Darkgael: Never fun when that happens!!  I probably would be forgiving of a mistake in casting every once and awhile if they didn't treat you like crap after their gun blows up on you. 
Have a great Weekend!!


----------



## Ande8183

I purchases a S&W model 686 357 magnum with a 6" barrel. I have used it for both hunting and targed shooting and do not have a single complaint.


----------



## People

I have a Taurus in 44mag. I have the model with a 12 inch tube. It is a little long but it is a hammer. My Dad has a 92f copy that had a broke safety and when he sent it in he got it back in less than two weeks door to door. My friend also has a 92f copy in SS togeather we have put well over 5,000 rds threw his gun. Not a single problem with one exception. It really looks dirty with just a few rds fired.


----------



## PAshooter

I wish I had the luck you guys had. It is now over a month since I returned my brand new gun. Taurus tells me they won't even look at it untill 6-9 weeks!! A brand new gun! That blew up in my hand! When they do send me my new replacement, it is immediately for sale. I'll use the money to buy from a reputable company!


----------



## Wyomingpredator

If its not too late I would go ruger for the simple fact many reloading manuals have loads that say use only in ruger or thompson center for a reason Ruger is the strongest made. whether you will ever tell the difference in strength will only come up if you reload heavy loads at max pressures. The smith and the ruger are both damn fine guns


----------



## cwoparson

> only in ruger or thompson center


I think that is for the 45 Long Colt when loaded to plus P loads and they are talking about the Ruger Blackhawk. That being said the Ruger guns are for the most part beefier guns. For the 357 magnum any of the three guns mentioned should handle the hottest loads you can come up with but personally I would prefer the Ruger GP100 for durability or the S&W for smoothness of action.


----------



## Martydd

gentleman4561 said:


> I am going to get a 357. magnum please help me decided between a s&w, Taurus or a Ruger. thanks


Hi-- If I was to do it over. I would get the Ruger 357. My first choice is a browing but for the price ruger is the way to go. Did you see my 357 taurus that blew up??? I just bought it in Jan. I know this is rare but i could never shoot a taurus again. 
I am looking at the new ruger SR9 . Does any body know if they fix the problem with the clip hanging up. I like the browning mark 111, but it's $800 and the ruger is about $400. Is the extra $400 makes a diff. ?
I am going out Sat. to buy. any help--please


----------



## Martydd

cwoparson said:


> only in ruger or thompson center
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is for the 45 Long Colt when loaded to plus P loads and they are talking about the Ruger Blackhawk. That being said the Ruger guns are for the most part beefier guns. For the 357 magnum any of the three guns mentioned should handle the hottest loads you can come up with but personally I would prefer the Ruger GP100 for durability or the S&W for smoothness of action.
Click to expand...

Hi-- what do you think of the new ruger SR9 ? Is the browning 111 -------9 mil. worth the $800.??? I want to get a 9 mil. for target shooting. any help--please


----------



## darkgael

Marty: " I want to get a 9 mil. for target shooting."
What kind of target shooting do you want to do? If it's informal paper punching at your local range, then a 9mm will be fun (as will a lot of other guns - a .22 will be cheaper to run. Want a REALLY fine gun in that bore size? buy a S&W model 52 - .38SPL wadcutters only). If you want to get into Bullseye shooting, then buy a .45. One sees very few, if any, 9mms on shooting lines at Bullseye matches. In IPSC shooting...I'm not sure of the 9mms place so I'll leave that to someone else.
Pete


----------



## Martydd

[IMG]http://NodakOutdoors.com/forum...ot cheap. I am going to look at the 32.[/img]


----------



## darkgael

Marty: Reloading cuts the cost by at least 50%. If not a reloader, then check out ammo from NSK Sales. High quality target ammo. You have to buy in bulk. Sending him your own brass is cheaper.
http://www.nsksales.com/

Pete


----------



## Martydd

darkgael said:


> Marty: Reloading cuts the cost by at least 50%. If not a reloader, then check out ammo from NSK Sales. High quality target ammo. You have to buy in bulk. Sending him your own brass is cheaper.
> http://www.nsksales.com/
> 
> Pete


Thanks for the info. I spoke to taurus fri. about my gun and thats the first ? they asked me. Were you using reloads? I wasn't. If I was the gun would not be warrantee. Your telling me if I save my the brass bullets and send it to NSK> Ok--good to know.
Did you see the new Ruger SK9?
I think I going to get The Glock 17 or the Ruger SK9.
Thanks--GOOD SHOOTING


----------



## darkgael

Marty: " save my the brass bullets "

Just send him (His name is Neil.) your brass. Don't send military brass; the primer crimp causes problems on the big automatic machines.
Pete


----------



## gentleman4561

Thanks for all you guys help i think i am going to go with the s&w


----------



## jcn45

Good choice! Buy a Taurus, worth less in a year
Buy a Ruger, worth the same next year
BUT! Buy a S&W, worth more next year but you won't want to sell it.


----------



## squeeze

S & W has always been my favorite in wheels.

Man those photos of the exploded Tauraus cylinder had to hurt like HELL.


----------



## gibby4688

Heres a video on youtube that shows a guy shooting a 357 Taurus and the barrel blows off the gun....


----------



## gibby4688

well that didnt work the way i wanted it to but anyway the video is on you tube and it is called 357 Magnum barrel blows off....


----------

